# Community tagline contest - FINAL ROUND



## Andy R

*Tagline contest final round!*​ 
Based on the voting from the previous round, please vote for your favorite tagline. The winner will be used in places where are tagline will be displayed... 

*Voting will end on 05/24/2005*​ 
*Once you vote, you cannot change your vote!*​


----------



## Russell

Where are the choices?


----------



## Andy R

Above the first post...





			
				Russell said:
			
		

> Where are the choices?


----------



## amber

Why wait til May 24?


----------



## Russell

Well, when I posted, they weren't there...


----------



## Andy R

Well that is a whole month.  I really want to give time to everyone to give thier input.  I would like to include a link in next month's newletter as this newsletter went out with only one day left to vote.  so the Monday and Tuesday viewers will be too late.  So I figure we can send next months newsletter around the 17th and then have a week left for people to swing by and vote...





			
				amber said:
			
		

> Why wait til May 24?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sounds good to ME.   It would sound better if my tag line won.


----------



## Andy R

Let the campaigns begin...





			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Sounds good to ME.  It would sound better if my tag line won.


I can't decide which one I like the most (I like them all).

DEADLY SUSHI - I like yours because it is so short and sweet.
Kitchenelf - I like yours because it states what we are (forum/home)
PolishedTopaz - I like your tagline because it is so positive.  It conveys a very cheerful message.


----------



## Bangbang

Darn.....I missed the boat.I did not see this goin on till now. Ughhh  I voted for Sushi's......hoping he would reconsider the Virtual Amusement Park across the street from the Cafe.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

THanks for the vote Bang!!!


----------



## jkath

*bummer! I already voted!  .....If only I'd known I could be bribed!*
*actually, I voted for.....hey! I'm not telling without cash....or a cookie.*


----------



## Andy R

Come on everyone get your votes in...


----------



## C'tina

*Succinct, covers all bases*

All entries are well worded and convey a lot about the site but to me "Discover Food..Discuss Life" fits best because the site is called DiscussCooking, this title is an amalgamation of essentials, equating Life with Cooking. It is a brilliant play on words and deserving of being the jingle. But that's just my newbie opinion, lol.

See you in the forums

C'tina


----------



## jkath

The poll closes on Tuesday, folks...get those votes in!


----------



## middie

but, but, but... i already did


----------



## thier1754

I voted for my favorite when the vote was first announced, then voted for the best of the three just now.  Being a former English major, I like things to be short and to the point.  While I like them *all*, I voted both times for Discover Food, Discuss Life. It's balanced, has a little alliteration going for it, and says it all as far as what happens here.  Good luck to all!


----------



## Andy R

46 hours till we have a new tag line.  Then we will work on the logo.  Fun stuff...


----------



## frankswsj

*Poll Vote*

Some call it a Cooking Forum, we call it Home


----------



## pollijuli

I like Discover Cooking, Discuss Life.


----------



## jkath

Make sure you click on your votes besides writing it in!

I'm bumping this up to  the top again - very exciting!!!


----------



## Andy R

Well we have a new community tag line!

The winner is:

*Discover Food. Discuss Life.
Submitted by: **Deadly Sushi

* Thanks ot everyone who voted!  Next step is a new logo...​


----------



## choclatechef

Well Alright!


----------



## buckytom

i like it, way to go sush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it rolls off the tongue, and is descriptive and accurate.


----------



## crewsk

Congrats Sushi! I think it's just right for us!


----------



## middie

congratulations sushi !!


----------



## pdswife

Yippppeeee!!!!   Way to go Sushi!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks everyone!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I couldnt have done it without you guys! And the board.... and Andy R. and my computer...... and the internet, and my mom and dad......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want to say how proud I am to be part of this board. And to know all you folks. Youre like family to me even though I havent ever met anyone from here. Youve been here to talk to me on my bad days and here putting a smile on my face on all the other days.


----------



## Barbara L

Congratulations Sushi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

You go, boy!!!


----------



## amber

Congrats Sushi! So where is the sig line? I thought it ended on May 24, so I was expecting to see it by now. 

woops, I see it now, nevermind, me old eyes


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Amber!   I was looking for it too. But I hear that someone CHANGED my tagline!   From Discover Food *TO* Discover Cooking. If thats the case I'll be MAD! What was the voting for then??!!! Im hoping that its just a typo or mistake.


----------



## kitchenelf

Sushi - I believe your tag line is Discover Food...Discuss Life - don't think it's changed at all. What gives you the impression it was changed?

Also, the new tag line will be added when Andy changes the logo.  That will take some time.


----------



## Heat

*Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!*

   GREAT JOB SUSHI!!   CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Andy R

Sorry I types the wrong phrase in the logo above.  I will change it soon.


----------



## amber

You bad boy


----------



## thier1754

Andy R said:
			
		

> Sorry I types the wrong phrase in the logo above. I will change it soon.


 
Terrible, Andy!...None of US ever make mistakes.  (I'm becoming the typo queen at work this week...Time for a three day weekend!) 

Have a great holiday everybody!! Thanks for everything you do, Andy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhh OK  

Its a typo.   Thanks Andy.


----------

